
Show HN: Realtime Black Friday Dashboard - netvarun
https://blackfriday.semantics3.com/
======
netvarun
For the best offers by category -
[http://blackfriday.semantics3.com/dashboards/RJ7EP446XUIOLEU...](http://blackfriday.semantics3.com/dashboards/RJ7EP446XUIOLEU7)

